

Ask HN: Help me choose a mathematician to write about - raptrex

I have the option to write a paper about a mathematician for extra credit and I don't personally have a favorite. So, who's your favorite mathematician I should write about from these three files, and if they are not in one of these files, I'll ask my teacher if I could write about that person. Thanks<p>http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B3ydcK31R-ctMmFiZGI1NGUtYjE5Yy00Nzg2LThkNmQtM2JlN2U5OWY1NTJm&#38;hl=en<p>http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B3ydcK31R-ctOGJiZTRjZGQtYjVjMC00ZGEwLWFmMmMtNjA2Y2MxODE3YTdj&#38;hl=en<p>http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B3ydcK31R-ctYzcyMjY0NzEtMjBhOC00OTY4LThmMzktYWUxOGJmZTUzYjIx&#38;hl=en
======
phaedrus
You should write about Lagrange: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagrange>

I kept running across things named after him or invented by him in different
areas (Lagrange points in orbital mechanics, the Lagrange Method in my Calc IV
class, variation of parameters in my Diff Equ class.)

He isn't such an obvious choice like Goedel, Euler or Newton, yet he has made
contributions of a pretty amazing breadth and depth. That combination could
make for a paper that's presents refreshingly new info while also allowing you
to talk about a lot of different areas.

------
raptrex
Clickable
[http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B3ydcK31R-ctMmFiZGI1NGUt...](http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B3ydcK31R-ctMmFiZGI1NGUtYjE5Yy00Nzg2LThkNmQtM2JlN2U5OWY1NTJm&hl=en)

[http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B3ydcK31R-ctOGJiZTRjZGQt...](http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B3ydcK31R-ctOGJiZTRjZGQtYjVjMC00ZGEwLWFmMmMtNjA2Y2MxODE3YTdj&hl=en)

[http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B3ydcK31R-ctYzcyMjY0NzEt...](http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B3ydcK31R-ctYzcyMjY0NzEtMjBhOC00OTY4LThmMzktYWUxOGJmZTUzYjIx&hl=en)

------
Xichekolas
For a mathematician with an interesting and unusual life story, I'd go with
Srinivasa Ramanujan:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Srinivasa_Ramanujan>

Of course, there are more traditional "greats" like Leonhard Euler, Leibniz,
Euclid, or Riemann.

------
icey
I vote for Leonhard Euler.

Paul Erdős would probably be fun to write about.

------
drallison
Benoit Mandelbrot best known for his fractels but a contributor in a number of
other fields.

------
morganvane
Kurt Godel, most definitely

------
nlabs
hands down, John von Neumann: the greatest mathematician of the 20th century.
Information theory, computer architecture, quantum mechanics, game theory,
pure math - he did just about everything.

